# OGF Buck Contest!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Attention OGF Hunters!

The OGF staff and WKYC Outdoors are pleased to announce the second annual "Buck of The Year" Contest.

The winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!

Once again this will be a member only vote.
Our hunting forums have been a great success and their growth has exceeded our expectations thanks to you,our members. 
OGF members have taken some very nice bucks so far this year.
Contestants,please enter your Buck pictures right here in this thread. 
Some may vote now,others may elect to wait until after the upcoming shotgun season and muzzleloader seasons.
Either way....Let's see who is crowned the winner!

The rules are pretty simple...
1.The Buck must be taken in Ohio.
2.Any bucks entered must be from the current 2007 season (bow,shotgun or muzzleloader)
3.Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member,not a friend,family member or aquaintence.
4.You must have a photo of the Buck on OGF
5.You must be an OGF member to vote.
6.Do not vote for yourself
7.Only one vote per member.
8.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
9.Do not post in this thread unless it is to vote or post a picture to enter your deer..
11.Voting closes January 31st 2008.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll go first. Killed him with my mathews on 11/9.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn Chase. That is a beautiful buck you got there. I'm tapping out already.......I haven't seen anything but small ones so far.

One vote for chase right here (my son is named Chase - so you win based on that alone. haha)


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

If you hit one with your car does that count


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

well heres my big buck deer taken in WNF 11-4-07 with bow


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

will this run till the end of the season??? last year if i remember the winner was awarded with 6 or so weeks of bow season left???


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The contest will run until Jan. 31st 2008.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Can we set this up like golf (lowest score wins)? I cant hang with these guys.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

First bow buck, shot with Fred Bear compound on 11/8/7.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Nov 5th public land 8pt 








[/IMG]


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

prolly wont win but wat the heck!


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

the boy says i better get his best ever in!!!rough score 148 5/8


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Obviously not the biggest but my first archery kill.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

great looking bucks, here is mine taken Halloween morning with compound bow


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I got this one on 10/24/07 at approx 6pm. He came in to a buck decoy ready to fight. It's not the biggest buck I ever got, but it was one of the most memorable. Oops.....I'll edit and post the pic in a moment. lol












There it is!

CG


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

My son's youth gun hunt buck


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

10 point from gun week.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Well as we all know it was raining to beat hell monday but isnt there a law about not going out opening day. So by 3 when I got off work hunting I went whats two hrs of hunting thow I thought as I got out of the car . I walk throw the over grown fields and kicked up three does when I went to cross the crick I fell waist deep in the crick that was flowing like the great ohio river. Just as I pulled myself out of the crick it just started pooring agian I thought oh well you will be soaked by the time you get back anyway so off I went for the food plot . As I started thow the woods I spotted a doe that had already spotted me down in the swamp. She had me I was busted with a stomp of her foot I thought it was all over when just to her left I see something moving it is the 8 point shaking the water off his back now my heart is going mach 2 she turns and runs to the right and he walks to the left into a opening about 40 yrds and the rest is history. It took forever for the smoke to clear but when it did this boy did not go 10 yrds. This was not the buck I was after but I dont think I could ever have been so wet and happy in my hole live. Thanks to all for the look at my buck and I wish great luck to all in 08. Here is a pic of my buck alive and the 1 I was going after . The green score is in 148 4/8ths gross 146 4/8ths net it had 20 inch inside spread and 23 inch main beams


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice buck, I like how you had trailcam pics of him too.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

01-01-2008, 08:44 PM #1 
Bulldawg 
Bulldawg



Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: Navarre, Ohio
Posts: 6 
iTrader: 0 / 0% Muzzleloader Buck 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I shot a nice buck last day of muzzleloader . I have hunted very hard this year, spending countless hours in the woods this year. I hunted all day saturday without seening a single deer. So as it started getting dark that evening I saw two does working my way . I picked the second one out and as she worked into a clearing I took a shot at her. I thought I had hit her . But I got up to where she stood and found no blood or hair. Since I was looking in the dark I thought it would be wise to go back the next day and double check to make sure I didnt get her. Went back the next day and saw I had hit a fence post that was directly in line with the doe. So I walked across a little valley and sat down against a tree looking over the same area I have hunted all year . I hadnt been sitting down 5 minutes and I looked to my left and saw a buck and doe working straight to me about 85 yards out. I found a clearing and made the shot putting the buck down in his tracks. But I had been so concentrated on the buck in my scope I didnt realize how close I was to the scope. Needless to say the scope nailed me in the forehead and laid me wide open. Probably should of got stitches but decided not to . Another funny part of the story is where the buck fell. I have been hunting from one particular tree all season . In which I havent had a deer walk by all year. The buck was standing at the base of that tree where he fell when I shot . But after one hell of a headache and a little bit of blood shed on my part it was all worth it.


__________________


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

How do you get pics in here? I have a pdf of my big boy


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

A lot of good looking bucks...but my vote is for chase845.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

He probably wont win, but he's pretty good. Killed Sat. of ML season. Whole story in the Bucks/Does forum.


----------



## marka88 (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's my opening day buck.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I vote for Fatkid! That is a nice buck.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

when does everyone vote and when is the winner picked is there somewere else to vote


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Vote right here in this thread!
The contest runs through the end of this Deer season. 
OGFers sure killed some nice bucks!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

If I could offer a suggestion let the voting run until a week after the season to give everyone time to post their pics and votes. someone may kill a new record on the last day of season and would not win because they wouldn't have time to get their pic up and get votes


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll cast my vote for Wallydog. That's an impressive double from public land with a bow. Plus he shoots a Bowtech! 

CG


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice buck Fellows but my vote was between fatkid and chase845 and the vote goes out to: drum roll......................................... Chase845


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

bigun - we won't end it the day it's over. We allow plenty of time for all to get their pictures posted. We will however end it soon after the season ends. No matter how long we let it run or how soon we end it there will be someone that didn't get their picture posted. 
SO-- anyone that want considered for the award please get your pictures posted as soon as you can.
So far we have some great bucks posted. Congrats to all that had a good season. And for those of you , like me, there's always next year


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the votes so far guys.

Unless more bucks get posted, my vote is for Big Chief.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I vote for chase. Very impressive buck and shooting it with a Mathews seals the deal!!


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

i've been hunting since 2003, i've shot 7 does and 1 buck. I got him during the second gun season this year on dec,16. I was out all day during the nice snow storm we had and I finally saw and shot him at 4:15 that day. He piled up after 30 yds. It took me a while to get myself together so that i could drag him out. 14 pts total, 11 scorable


----------



## Hatchet Jack (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is my buck grossing over 160 typical


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

my vote for chaser


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i vote for fatkid and MATTY DOG a close 2nd

all nice bucks, i dont see how i missed it but sorry guys, im voting for hatchet jack. i hope i dont have to change again if someone post a nicer one


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

1 vote for Hatchet Jack.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Two votes for Hatchet Jack


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll switch my vote to Hatchet Jack as well. That mass is impressive


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

With time running out and if there are no bigger racks I am going to have to vote for hatchetjack... Great Job!!! That is a nice rack!!!! wow.. I havnt said that since I got slapped in a bar last year


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

my vote goes to chase 845


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta vote for fatkid's based on symetry, mass and spread. Have to say that every buck entered is beautiful and selecting a single one was darn tough. Congrats to all the hunters.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hatchet jack is my vote


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm gonna vote for hatchet jack.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

07 buck. Taken 11/2/07
Diamond Triumph Compound bow. 
Gross score 144 6/8
net score 141 5/8


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Im gonna go with Hatchet Jack as well. Good Deer


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Hatchet Jack gets my vote! by far the nicest one on here!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You have all shot some GREAT bucks this season. Very impressive!:!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

kaiser gets my vote-that buck is beautiful-esp. with compund bow!


----------



## BUILDaBUCK (Oct 11, 2006)

my vote goes for Hatchet Jack  awesome deer. congrats man.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Hatchet Jack by far!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Very nice bucks all have taken,congrats to all *chase845* gets my vote.

for me it was between Hatchet jack and chase845 that Buck taken with a bow is what i went for.all should be very happy.


----------

